
Tips to improve CPA - JKriner
http://blog.adstage.io/2012/12/13/cpa/
======
iskander
I was hoping for "cartesian product analysis" (how can we trim down the
exponential explosion of types?), fearing "certified public accountant" and
was completely surprised.

~~~
sahilpjain
We're here to please. :)

------
guylhem
Please update the title. When I read "tips to improve CPA", I was thinking
about some suggestions to improve certified public accountants practices.

~~~
SkyMarshal
I think that too when I see CPA, _except_ at HN or some other web-related
site. Context.

------
kevinconroy
Optimize and test. Different combinations of ad content and landing pages will
impact your conversion rates, and thus CPA.

~~~
sahilpjain
Yup, that's exactly right. Though, there are good goals you can set up to help
indicate that you are getting closer. If you set up a Time on Site goal and a
Page visits goal, if you notice both of those goals working but no conversion
to signup, you know something if off with your call to action in most cases.

Good to setup those indicators.

------
JKriner
Much-needed stuff. I'm really loving the overall shift from clicks and
backlinks to conversion and Cost per actions. RCS

~~~
sahilpjain
Right. People try to optimize cost per acquisition (actions) by just focusing
on their campaign/ads and miss the other half, their landing page(s). Critical
in improving overall performance.

------
elissapatel
nice

